# WAR - noch spielbar?



## vipersen (20. November 2011)

huhu,

leider hab ich trotz langer suche nichts wirkliches mehr über WAR gefunden.. deshalb frag ich euch einfach mal, vllt ist da ja noch jemand 

Ich wollte wieder nach ca 3 Jahren mit WAR anfangen, da es mir damals großen spaß gemacht hat.. leider find ich keinerlei informationen wie viel leute WAR noch spielen..

Daher hab ich ein paar fragen und wollte mal hören wie es so aussieht:

1.) Gibt es noch deutsche Server oder wurden alle zusammen gelegt? Wenn es noch deutsche gibt, welche gibt es denn noch? Carroburg?

2.) Wie viele Spieler spielen den täglich noch WAR? Gibt es irgendwelche Statistiken darüber? 

3.) Wie sieht es in den T1-T4 aus... und wie mit Städtebelagerungen und co?


Vielen Dank im Vorraus für Antworten.


Mfg


----------



## Francis MacBeth (20. November 2011)

Es gibt noch Drakenwald als deutschen Server, beide Seiten sind mit eienr Sperrfrist spielbar.
Ob ausreichend Leute noch spielen, ich schätze mal ja, wenn sie an einem Strang ziehen würden.


----------



## vipersen (20. November 2011)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort  Klingt aufjedenfall gut, dass das Spiel noch nicht ganz gestorben ist... Dann werde ich die nächsten Tage mal mein Account reaktivieren

Ich hoffe nur das auch in T1-T3 einige PvP-Szenarios aufgehen


----------



## Spanier81 (20. November 2011)

T1 und T4 gehen die Szenarien regelmäßig auf, im T2 und T3 eher weniger.

Spieler sind auch noch mehr als genug unterwegs von "TOD" kann nicht die rede sein.

Aber wenn du infos haben möchtest dann gehe lieber auf Waaagh.de die größte Deutsche Warhammer Seite


----------



## Mayestic (22. November 2011)

Dann viel spaß in WAR, war ne lustige Zeit.
Ansonsten ist wohl alles gesagt.
T1 geht im Sekundentakt auf weil es viele Spieler gibt die im Lowlevelbereich gerne spielen.
T2 und T3 ist glückssache. Mal ja, oft nein. 
T4 brummt wieder total aber da wird es auch negative Erfahrungen geben denn es gibt abartig gut ausgerüstete Stammgruppen die sich alle blind kennen und dich jeden Abend abfarmen. 
Mit anderen Worten gesagt, mach dich auf unzählige Niederlagen gefasst und level nicht zu schnell, vernachlässige deinen PvP-Rang nicht ansonsten haste es im T4 noch schwerer wenn du dann erst anfängst RR zu farmen.


----------



## peeping-tom (24. November 2011)

Lass es lieber bleiben. WAR ist toter als tot. Es spricht absolut nichts dafür, es zu spielen, da man mit Rift einfach die bessere Alternative hat. Ansonsten wünsch ich dir und den drei anderen viel Spaß.


----------



## iffs (24. November 2011)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Lass es lieber bleiben. WAR ist toter als tot. Es spricht absolut nichts dafür, es zu spielen, da man mit Rift einfach die bessere Alternative hat. Ansonsten wünsch ich dir und den drei anderen viel Spaß.



Nein, es ist genug los. Spieler mangel besteht nicht, es könnte jedoch mehr haben.  oRvR so wie SC ist absolut genügend los. ist halt einer normaler mmorpg server die Spielerzahlen reichen.


----------



## Egooz (25. November 2011)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Es spricht absolut nichts dafür, es zu spielen, da man mit Rift einfach die bessere Alternative hat



Rift soll eine Alternative zu einem RvR-Spiel sein? 

Ich kann so einiges verstehen, aber das....


----------



## Deadwool (25. November 2011)

Würde ich jetzt also auch sagen. Nichts gegen Rift, aber die Stärken von Warhammer sind im RVR, und damit hat Rift so gar nichts am Hut.


----------



## Pymonte (25. November 2011)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Lass es lieber bleiben. WAR ist toter als tot. Es spricht absolut nichts dafür, es zu spielen, da man mit Rift einfach die bessere Alternative hat. Ansonsten wünsch ich dir und den drei anderen viel Spaß.



Rift muss also schon um Spieler betteln? Ich dachte, es wird er nächstes Jahr wieder abgeschaltet


----------



## Squizzel (2. Dezember 2011)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Lass es lieber bleiben. WAR ist toter als tot. Es spricht absolut nichts dafür, es zu spielen, da man mit Rift einfach die bessere Alternative hat. Ansonsten wünsch ich dir und den drei anderen viel Spaß.



Als ob Rift gut besucht wäre... ich spiele auf einem der "Mittel-Server" (die anderen sind "Niedrig") und dort befanden sich heute Freitag zur Primetime keine 40 Spieler im Bereich 10 bis 49...


----------



## dedennis (3. Dezember 2011)

was ein vergleich!
war gegen rift!
das ist wie wow gegen hello kitty online^^


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Dezember 2011)

http://waaagh.de/

Man siehe die erste News.
Ja, sehr gut besucht also :&#8250;
scnr
Lasst den dreck ruhen, WAR hatte so viel Potenzial..
Und es ist mir auch sowas von rille, ob ich nun von den 2-3 WAR Fanboi's hier geflamt werde


----------



## Miracolax (4. Dezember 2011)

Ja lol, und wenn man dann noch sieht das der ganze Server (58 Leute) abgestimmt hat *hust*, da muß der Server doch aus allen Nähten platzen wenn die sich alle auf einmal einloggen . Kein Wunder das der abgeschaltet wird, der verkraftet soviel auf einmal nicht. Viel toter als tot geht also kaum noch...da ist selbst bei Rift zur Non-Primetime mehr los.


----------



## Spanier81 (4. Dezember 2011)

Das ist eine Fanseite also hat diese Umfrage keine aussagekraft, erstmal informieren bevor ihr so ein scheiß schreibt.


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Dezember 2011)

Troll?
Geht es mir darum ob es eine Fan Site ist, oder nicht? NEIN
Es geht darum das nun wohl auch der letzte Deutsche Server geschlossen wird, und nun erkläre mir was das mit einer Fan site zutun hat, hop ich warte.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (4. Dezember 2011)

hmm, eigentlich wollte ich mich hier zu dem Zeug gar nicht äußern aber hier ignorierte man wohl auch Sterntalers (Kai Schober) Anmerkung dazu.
Btw. 58 Leute die abgestimmt haben, representieren mit Sicherheit nicht den gesamten Server aber da könnte ich vermutlich gleich mit einer Parkuhr reden.


----------



## Spanier81 (4. Dezember 2011)

Miracolax schrieb:


> Ja lol, und wenn man dann noch sieht das der ganze Server (58 Leute) abgestimmt hat *hust*, da muß der Server doch aus allen Nähten platzen wenn die sich alle auf einmal einloggen . Kein Wunder das der abgeschaltet wird, der verkraftet soviel auf einmal nicht. Viel toter als tot geht also kaum noch...da ist selbst bei Rift zur Non-Primetime mehr los.



@ ink0gnito 
 Darauf habe ich mich bezogen du Troll xD aber lesen ist wohl nicht so deine stärke, aber macht nichts "nobody is perfect".


----------



## ink0gnito (4. Dezember 2011)

Stellst du dich absichtlich Dumm?
Du hast von "IHR" gesprochen, und wer war in dem falle IHR!?
Ich und Miracolax, ansonsten hat keiner dieses Thema angefasst. Also lern dich mal richtig auszudrücken, damit es auch jeder versteht. Und nun ksch, geh mir nicht auf die Eier.


----------



## Spanier81 (5. Dezember 2011)

Genau, du weil du keine Ahnung hast was abgeht auf den server und der meinung bist das der server leer ist, und miracolax auch einfach nur sein senf dazu gibt ohne ein plan zu haben was los ist.
Und leider kann ich dir nicht auf die Eier gehen, weil ich denke das du nicht mal welche in der hose hast.

Also ruhig blut, bleib auf dem teppich und stell dich nicht so dämlich an. Dann wird alles wieder gut kleiner.


----------



## KORNMASTER (5. Dezember 2011)

ihr könnt mich gleich flamen und anschwärzen wie ihr wollt aber ich wusste garned das war noch nen deutschsprachigen server hat dachte die sind schon alle geschlossen


----------



## Francis MacBeth (5. Dezember 2011)

Tja, jetzt weißt Du es 

und nun fühle Dich gelfamet, weil Du es nicht wusstest. Sowas auch


----------



## Squizzel (8. Dezember 2011)

Mal ernsthaft... ein Spiel, dass sich nichtmal mehr einen deutschsprachigen Server leisten kann ist tot (Asia Grinder mal außen vor).

Wenn man mal bedenkt, welche Ambitionen WAR hatte... lol ^^


----------



## Francis MacBeth (8. Dezember 2011)

noch ist der nicht abgeschaltet


----------



## Squizzel (10. Dezember 2011)

Bezogen auf die allgemeine Situation macht es keinen Unterschied ob der Server nun abgeschaltet ist oder ob darüber nachgedacht wird.


----------



## doggystyle (10. Januar 2012)

Squizzel schrieb:


> Bezogen auf die allgemeine Situation macht es keinen Unterschied ob der Server nun abgeschaltet ist oder ob darüber nachgedacht wird.



Und was ist daran lustig? Um die PvP (ja ja RvR)-Grundidee und das Setting ist es sowas von schade...


----------



## Vintar (12. Januar 2012)

Tja, die Leute wollen sich woanders lieber mit anonymisierten Gammeltools und Lootgeiern rumschlagen die mit 24 anderen fremden eine Raidinstanz rauf und runter rofln, danach noch 10 Twinks durchbuxieren und bloß alles ohne Anspruch. So sieht die MMO Welt von heute aus. 

Warhammer ist heute ein saugeiles Spiel mit einem richtig geilen Flair und annehmbarer Spielmechanik. Warum es immer weniger Leute zocken ist mir ein Rätsel. Wahrscheinlich weil man da keine 200 Pets oder Mounts solo sammeln kann.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (13. Januar 2012)

Wieviele Server gibt es noch - 3 Stück?

Badlands
Karak-Nom
Drakenwald (DE)


----------



## Geige (15. Januar 2012)

Ach WAR wurden seinen Ambitionen einfach nicht im Ansatz gerecht.
Ich brauche nur einen Satz schreiben und kann dir erklären, warum es immer weniger Leute spielen.
Es ist langweilig, auf schlauchförmigen Karten entlangzuzergen nur um dann Burgen anzugreifen,
die selbst 3 Jahre (oder sogar 4) nach Release immer nur noch über das Burgtor eroberbar sind.
Was ebenfalls fragwürdig war bzw. wenn ich mir die Foren so ansehe ist, ist das Balancing und die 
Patchpolitik. Irre ich mich, oder hat WAR seit Release als einziges wirkliches Contentupdate damals
die "Länder der Toten" bekommen?

WAR könnte überleben, dazu bräuchte es aber eine Umstellung auf F2P (ähnlich dem von HdrO) 
und einem Contentupdate ähnlich dem "New Frontiers" damals bei DAoC.


----------



## Wolfner (15. Januar 2012)

Vintar schrieb:


> Tja, die Leute wollen sich woanders lieber mit anonymisierten Gammeltools und Lootgeiern rumschlagen die mit 24 anderen fremden eine Raidinstanz rauf und runter rofln, danach noch 10 Twinks durchbuxieren und bloß alles ohne Anspruch. So sieht die MMO Welt von heute aus.
> 
> Warhammer ist heute ein saugeiles Spiel mit einem richtig geilen Flair und annehmbarer Spielmechanik. Warum es immer weniger Leute zocken ist mir ein Rätsel. Wahrscheinlich weil man da keine 200 Pets oder Mounts solo sammeln kann.



Vielleicht aber auch weils, seit zwei-einhalb Jahren keine richtigen Content Patches gab.


----------



## Dominau (15. Januar 2012)

Wolfner schrieb:


> Vielleicht aber auch weils, seit zwei-einhalb Jahren keine richtigen Content Patches gab.



Ist Warhammer wirklich schon so alt?

Naja, ich kann Geige nur zustimmen. Wenn sie auf F2P umsteigen würden und dann im verlauf der Zeit noch ein Content Update rausbringen würden,
würds sicher besser laufen.


----------



## Wolfner (16. Januar 2012)

Dominau schrieb:


> Ist Warhammer wirklich schon so alt?




Veröffentlichungstermin:  18. September 2008
LotD kam glaub ich im Juni 2009.
Dann hat Mark Jacobs das Studio verlassen.
Dann gabs alle paar Monate nen Producerwechsel.
Bis März/April 2010 gabs dann glaub ich diese Bugfix-Patchreihe
Dezember 2010 gabs die RvR Packs (die größte und auch letzte Frechheit von EA/Mythic)

Das Spiel ist seit dem Produceraustausch quasi tot.
Mythic ist nun wohl seit etwa einem Jahr (inoffiziell) Geschichte.
Zurückblickend muss ich wirklich sagen: Ich habe es noch NIE miterlebt, dass jemand ein solches Großprojekt, mit tausenden von Fans rund um die Welt, SO dermaßen in den Sand setzt, wie es Mythic mit WAR gemacht hat.
Drei (!!) mehr oder weniger einschlägige Post-Release Arbeitsphasen (LotD, Bugfixes, DLC) im Zeitraum von über 2 (!!!) Jahren. Ich glaub so wenig Updates hat in der Welt der MMORPGs wirklich noch keiner hingebracht. Und wenn dann wurden die Spiele schon viel eher eingestellt.
Der Rest war nur Humbug wie Content rausnehmen (!!) weil sie entweder zu dämlich waren das Konzept ihres Spiels ordentlich auf ihre Hardware abzubilden (Festungen) oder überhaupt ein Konzept zu entwerfen das modular genug war um zukünftigen Entwicklungen nicht im Weg zu stehen (6-Städte System (von denen nur 2 kamen) und im Prinzip die gesamte Kampagne).

Ich könnte mich heute noch Schwarz ärgern. Da gibts Mod-Teams die ne bessere Projektplanung haben


----------



## Efgrib (19. Januar 2012)

wieso eigentlich "noch spielbar" müsste es nicht "endlich spielbar" heissen? und letzteres wird wohl nie der fall sein...


----------



## Yugiwan1 (20. Januar 2012)

Warhammer war spielbar und ist immer noch spielbar...allerdings nur auf dem Europäischem - Englischen Server...die anderen Server sind leer...


----------



## Garthel (20. Januar 2012)

Wo sind denn die deutschen Spieler hin? Habe auf Drakenwald / Destro gespielt und überlege wieder einzusteigen...aber eine deutsche Gilde wäre schön, kann kaum englisch. ^^


----------



## iffs (24. Januar 2012)

> Wo sind denn die deutschen Spieler hin? Habe auf Drakenwald / Destro gespielt und überlege wieder einzusteigen...aber eine deutsche Gilde wäre schön, kann kaum englisch. ^^



Gilde lassen sich am besten ingame finden, es wird regelmässig im Ratschlag Chat Werbung gemacht.

Oder schau mal hier vorbei:Mein Link


----------



## Mikehoof (25. Januar 2012)

Drakenwald ist TOT! Aktuell gehen viele Leute auf den Server Badlands und im einzigen (noch) aktiven Forum/Website Waagh.de ist die Stimmung so das die meisten die nicht wechseln halt auf einen kostenfreien Transfer warten. Es geht im RvR nichts mehr soviel steht fest. 

P.S. Es gibt auf Badlands und Karak sicher deutsche Gilden. Auf Badlands gibt es eine Ally mit deutschen Gilden.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (25. Januar 2012)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Drakenwald ist TOT! Aktuell gehen viele Leute auf den Server Badlands und im einzigen (noch) aktiven Forum/Website Waagh.de ist die Stimmung so das die meisten die nicht wechseln halt auf einen kostenfreien Transfer warten. Es geht im RvR nichts mehr soviel steht fest.


Wann entscheidet Mythic?

*Umfrage bezüglich Drakenwald* --> http://warherald.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=1664


----------



## iffs (25. Januar 2012)

Bluescreen07 schrieb:


> Wann entscheidet Mythic?
> 
> *Umfrage bezüglich Drakenwald* --> http://warherald.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=1664



Wurde abgelehnt, der Server beibt.


----------



## Helltree (26. Januar 2012)

iffs schrieb:


> Wurde abgelehnt, der Server beibt.



Das steht wo?


----------



## iffs (26. Januar 2012)

Helltree schrieb:


> Das steht wo?



*Hier:*
Mein Link

*Hier kurz das wichtigste:*

Transferoptionen:

Für Spieler auf den nordamerikanischen Servern öffnen wir die folgenden kostenlosen Transferoptionen:


Gorfang -> Badlands


Für Spieler auf den europäischen Servern öffnen wir die folgenden kostenlosen Transferoptionen*:


Karak Azgal -> Karak Norn


*Basierend auf dem Feedback der Community ist Drakenwald momentan nicht Teil der Änderungen.


----------



## C0ntra (27. Januar 2012)

Darum gibt es ja jetzt ne erneute Abstimmung, da die Lage zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht so ernst war.


----------



## iffs (27. Januar 2012)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Darum gibt es ja jetzt ne erneute Abstimmung, da die Lage zum damaligen Zeitpunkt nicht so ernst war.


 
achso, dann hab ich's falsch verstanden, find ich super das es eine neue Abstimmung gibt.


----------



## Garthel (31. Januar 2012)

Entgegen meiner ersten Meinung bin ich auch für die Auflösung des Servers, so schade es auch für den letzten deutschen Server ist...aber es ist sehr langweilig geworden.

Habe zum Start angefangen, da ging es locker flockig...die Welt war voll. oRvR im T2, 4-5 KTs bei den Burgen, SZs gingen nach wenigen Minuten auf. Das war klasse, doch leider aufgrund meines alten Rechners und den anfänglichen Performanceschwierigkeiten bei WAR nicht machbar. Daher sogut wie jede Klasse durch T1 geprügelt und dann eine Pause eingelegt. Einige Monate später wieder eingestiegen. T2 war jetzt spielbar, waren ja Alle schon weiter. Ging da ganz gut, doch im T3 dann die Ernüchterung. Die Destros hatten so eine Übermacht dass die Order es nichtmal versucht haben Burgen usw einzunehmen. Die SZ-Wartezeiten waren schrecklich und noch bevor der Monat Spielzeit um war verlor ich die Lust, da man das Questen in die Tonne treten konnte und dadurch ja auch keinen Ruf bekommt.
Erst Januar 2011 wieder eingestiegen. In WAR war garnichts los und der Schreck überhaupt...die Rattenlöcher. Wen Jemand on war, dann stand er davor. Im T3 war immer noch nichts los, also eine Gruppe gesucht und die Ratten abgefarmt, in der Hoffung irgendwie ins T4 zu kommen. Daran aber, aufgrund der stupiden Langeweile, schnell wieder die Lust verloren.

Jetzt der nächste Versuch. Das Spiel ist immer noch Klasse, wenns man so läuft wie geplant. Ich steh mit meinem Zeloten immer noch im T3 und hoffe das Beste. Sogar einmal eine Schlacht um eine Burg erlebt, wenn auch verloren. Sowas möchte ich erleben. Kam aber in den letzten 2 Wochen erst einmal vor. Ansonsten...stumpfes im Kreis laufen und Ziele einnehmen. Im T2 mit meinen anderen Chars das selbe. Ok, der Zelot kann im T4 oRvR schon mitmischen...aber da er noch keine 40 ist, vom RR ganz zu schweigen, wird er in wenigen Sekunden zerlegt.

Im derzeitigen Tempo brauch ich Monate bis ich endlich 40 bin und einen passenden RR. Die eine verpatzte Burgverteidigung brachte mir mehr EP und Ruf wie drei Tage im Kreis laufen. Ich weis nicht wie es im T4 aussieht, aber zumindest für alle Gebiete darunter kann es durch eine Serverzusammenlegung nur besser werden. Vorausgesetzt die Transvers werden richtig umgesetzt. Der US und GB Server haben bestimmt ein Ungleichgewicht war Destro oder Order angeht, also diesbezüglich einfach festlegen Destro nach dort, Order nach dort. Denn wenn die Server auch ein Ungleichgewicht bekommen wie damals mit den Destros, bzw jetzt mit den Ordern auf Draken, dann mach ich mir wenig Hoffnung bei WAR.....so ein schönes Spiel....


----------



## weenschen (31. Januar 2012)

Ich habe damals WAR ab Release gespielt und nach ca. 2 Monaten wieder aufgehört. Vor ca. 3 Monaten noch mal reingeschaut und ich muss sagen; da geht nicht mehr viel. T1 ist noch  spielbar, da sich hier noch Leute tummeln. Danach gehts aber mächtig bergab. Burgverteidigungen bzw. Eroberungen, die früher permanent stattfanden, konnte ich keine mehr finden. Das Spiel wirkte ausgestorben auf mich. Ich hab es dann wieder aufgegeben und werde es künftig auch dabei belassen.

Leider gibt es zum WAR RvR keine Alternative ausser Daoc. Dabei weiss ich gar nicht, ob das überhaupt noch läuft.


----------



## iffs (31. Januar 2012)

weenschen schrieb:


> Leider gibt es zum WAR RvR keine Alternative ausser Daoc. Dabei weiss ich gar nicht, ob das überhaupt noch läuft.



Ich glaube in Daoc läuft noch ein wenig, jedoch auch nicht mehr viel. 

Ich würde es gut finden Drakenwald aufgelöst wird, nicht weil es zuwenig Spieler hat(zumindest im T4 nicht), sondern weil man immer gegen die gleichen Stammgruppen im RvR kämpft.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (8. März 2012)

1. Muss man bei WAR sagen, dass im T1 durch das Free2play viel los ist. Wer WAR probieren möchte, kann dass einfach machen. Habe aber den eindruck das man sich zuerst regen muss, geht halt kostenlos, um es vollständig zu saugen. Aber das ist ein Grund warum T1 eigentlich kein Arrgument für aktive Population ist. Gibt genug Leute bei GW1 die mal bissel zocken, weil sie es noch haben oder STO sich mal anschaue etc. Wichtig ist das Endgame und genau das ist schon 2. ...

2. Denn hier steckt das Endgame und das Problem. Man hat zwar fokus auf RVR, wie auch immer das in WAR gemeint ist. Bis heute finde ich DAoC immer noch mehr RVR, als WAR. Aber das ist Geschmackssache offens PVP gab es auch bei WOW und zu classic Zeiten war das sogar recht witzig. Aber das Problem hier ist eben das einige STammgruppen rum farmen und abernten was geht und damit SC als Grind Option je nach SC völlig flach fallen. Parallel dazu fällt aber außerhalb der Hauptzeiten dann RVR auch flach, weil nicht genug Leute on sind oder eine Seite deutlich schwächer ist. Denn dieser fehlen ja die Stammleute. Das kann speilspaß rauben und davon lebt PVP. Denn WAR ist kein Erfolgsfarm spiel oder Deeds jagen. Es ist und bleibt PVP, mit rand PVE (was am anfang irgendwie nicht verfolgt wurde). Das Problem kann wirklich alles zerstören.
Auf der einen Seite hat man die Hauptzeiten, auf der anderen Stammgruppen und dann Leere Zonen. Das kann in jedem Tier, zu jeder Zeit anders sein. Das kann sich sogar Gegenseitig so stören, dass zu keiner Zeit was gutes zu stande kommt. Da die einen durch arbeit am WE Zeit haben und Freitag stammenraiden (also halt RVRn) und der Gegner checkt das, also geht er am Samstag Stammraiden, wenn die das nicht machen. Somit raidet man einander vorbei. Zu anderen Zeiten, wenn man Schicht arbeitet, steht man vor Leeren Zonen und SC gehen wenig auf. An anderen Tag gibt es keine Stammraids, nur loses Chaos und Lootflüchtlinge, die lieber dort sind wo keiner ist ^^. Je mehr Leute aber auf einem Server, um so mehr füllt man die Zeiten aus und wirkt diesen Effekten entgegen, die an sich ja logisch sind. Ein Loot Orientieres PVP SYstem, führt zum farmen. Stamm ist immer Erfolgreicher als Random, ausnahmen bestätigen da nur die Regel. WEil man Buffs, Skills etc. auf einander Abstimmen kann. 
Darum ist eine Schließung und Verlagerung nur logisch und gut, aber ein schlechtes Zeichen ^^. Von einer parallel Entwicklung eines F2P auf Basis von WAR ganz zu schweigen.

Nein die Abstimmung ist eh für die Katze. Waren doch mehrfach votings möglich und am Ende geht der Server. Bei dem letzten RP Server war doch auch alles egal, der wurde dicht gemacht. Dieser letzte deutsche Server auf langer sicht auch.

3. WAR ist PVP, man bekommt aber nichts mit. Man hat wenig Optionen zu sehen was wo gerade abgeht, dieses ich komme On und erzähl was los geht ingame tool ... da kann ich gleich kopf aus dem Fenster halten und sagen wie Morgen das Wetter wird. Da muss man schon aktiv die Karten nutzen. Wer WAR aktiv zocken will, brauch ne gilde. Sonst erfährt man nichts. Wenn dort was geht, dann bekommt man das mit oder sagt es. Nur durch Kuhmuhnikations erählt man PVP am Leben. Genau hier liegt aber der Schuhe begraben. Gibt genug die nur on wollen und bashen, denn WAR ist ja eigentlich dafür ausgelegt. Die Sandbox Konzepte sind eher was für dauergäste. WAR ist kein Sandbox und an sich von der ART eher, on kommen druff hauen. Also die Variante Ork ... der auf die Frage "Was machen sie sonst so neben dem Kämpfen", nur antworten kann "wie was, ich verstehe die Frage nicht Neben dem Kämpfen". Aber wie oben schon gesagt, kann durch verschiedene Zeit Probleme und Organisationen genau das zur Qual werden. Man geht rein und verliert zu 0 und bekommt auch 0. Während die zwar viel bekommen, aber für sie dass effektiv auch 0 ist, da sie noch mehr brauchen.


----------



## Fusie (16. März 2012)

Der Transfer von Drakenwald Richtung Badlands oder Karak Norn wird ja nun endlich angeleiert, am 20.03. soll es endlich los gehen.

Gilden werden aber anscheinend nicht vollständig übertragen, sondern das darf man relativ umständlich "per Hand" machen...

Quelle: http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/232/new_post/9068983/9954557
Link betreffend der Gilde: http://ageofreckoning.warhammeronline.com/node/826


----------



## Masarius (22. März 2012)

Da das einer der wenigen "aktuellen" Threads ist frage ich mal hier...Bin nicht wirklich up to date...
Wird Drakenwald geschlossen? Auf welchen Server sollte man gehen wenn man über einen Wiedereinstieg nachdenkt? Als ich unfreiwillig aufhören musste damals (ca vor 6 Monaten), war Drakenwald im T2/T3 noch recht gut besucht


----------



## darksilver1 (23. März 2012)

Masarius schrieb:


> Da das einer der wenigen "aktuellen" Threads ist frage ich mal hier...Bin nicht wirklich up to date...
> Wird Drakenwald geschlossen? Auf welchen Server sollte man gehen wenn man über einen Wiedereinstieg nachdenkt? Als ich unfreiwillig aufhören musste damals (ca vor 6 Monaten), war Drakenwald im T2/T3 noch recht gut besucht




Also ich kann nur das hier posten



> Server Transfer Options
> 
> For players on the European Servers, we are opening up the following free transfer option:
> Drakenwald -> Karak Norn
> ...



Ansonsten schau hier: http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/232/index/9068983/18

Scheint transfer geht auch via trial account......


----------



## Mikehoof (23. März 2012)

Ich habe meine Chars nach Karak Norn transferiert wie die anderen meiner alten Gilde auch. Mal schauen was da so los ist :-) 14 Tage sind eh wieder frei da kann man sich sicher ein Bild machen wie das da abläuft.


----------



## Fusie (23. März 2012)

Also im T1 und T4 ist auf jeden Fall etwas los auf KN, was dazwischen los ist, muss ich mir erst noch in Ruhe anschauen.
Ansonsten scheint KN auch ziemlich "multikulturell" zu sein, hab da schon etliche Sprachen im Ratschlag Channel gelesen.


----------



## Lingol (25. März 2012)

ich habe gehört das die alten pc versionen von WAR net mehr funktionieren, weil GOA pleite ist oder so ka^^
bitte antworten!


----------



## Makalvian (26. März 2012)

Es wäre wesentlich schneller gewesen wenn du dir die ersten anderen Threads anschaust, dein Problem taucht hier 3 mal auf .


----------



## Casp (28. März 2012)

Nutze den Thread auch eben für eine kleine Frage:

Wenn man einen neuen Charakter hochleveln will, wie stellt man das am besten an?

Möglichst viel Ruf in den niedrigen Tiers mitnehmen und versuchen langsam zu leveln, sodass man auf 40 schon einen ordentlichen Rufrang hat
oder
möglichst schnell leveln, sprich PQs bomben, Rattenbosse und so weiter, und den RR dann auf 40 nachholen?


----------



## Makalvian (29. März 2012)

Casp schrieb:


> Möglichst viel Ruf in den niedrigen Tiers mitnehmen und versuchen langsam zu leveln, sodass man auf 40 schon einen ordentlichen Rufrang hat



Ansonsten bremst du dich selbst aus und bist im T4 noch mehr Opfer.


----------



## Gondi der Krieger (22. April 2012)

peeping-tom schrieb:


> Lass es lieber bleiben. WAR ist toter als tot. Es spricht absolut nichts dafür, es zu spielen, da man mit Rift einfach die bessere Alternative hat. Ansonsten wünsch ich dir und den drei anderen viel Spaß.



Rift, mit einem so geilen Spiel wie WAR zu vergleichen, ist wohl das dümmste was ich je gehört hab. Vorallem weil die Spiele schon ihre unterschiede haben


----------



## Fusie (24. April 2012)

GOA hat WAR an Mythic schon vor geraumer Zeit "zurück gegeben", das nur am Rande.

Rift -> Spiel, das vom Hersteller noch immer unterstützt wird.
WAR -> Spiel, das vom Hersteller sehr leidlich bis kaum unterstützt wird.

Einfach vergleichen wie viele Meldungen für z.B. Wrath of Heroes raus kommen und wie viele für Age of Reckoning, die setzen zur Zeit fast alles auf diesen F2P Szenario Abklatsch, anstatt AoR mal wieder richtig in Fahrt zu bringen.

Heißt zwar immer wieder das die für WoH und SWtoR unterschiedliche Entwickler Teams haben, aber wenn man sich mal anschaut wie lange es dauert bis sich was bei AoR tut, darf man sich schon fragen ob es überhaupt noch ein aktives Team für AoR gibt, oder ob das so nebenbei von anderen Teams mal zusammen geschustert wird. 

Aber wie geschrieben, die Server sind nach der letzten Zusammenlegung relativ aktiv, was natürlich logisch ist, aber eine großartige Entwicklung sollte man hier nicht mehr erwarten...
AoR hat eine Menge Potenzial, aber das hat man auch über viele andere Spiele, die schon lange in der Versenkung verschwunden sind, gesagt. 

PS: Die sollten mal wieder alle Accounts für eine Woche komplett frei schalten, am besten nach einem etwas größeren und vor allem vernünftigen Patch, mal schauen das wieder ein paar Leute zu WAR zurück kommen und vielleicht auch dabei bleiben...


----------



## Sejko (24. April 2012)

Golrik schrieb:


> 2. Denn hier steckt das Endgame und das Problem. Man hat zwar fokus auf RVR, wie auch immer das in WAR gemeint ist. Bis heute finde ich DAoC immer noch mehr RVR, als WAR. Aber das ist Geschmackssache offens PVP gab es auch bei WOW und zu classic Zeiten war das sogar recht witzig.



REALM = Reich
*Wörterbuch*

SubstantivReichBereichKönigreichBezirkGefilde
http://translate.google.de/#auto|de|realm


----------



## DexDrive (10. August 2012)

Der letzte post ist ja jetzt schon eine weile her daher wollte ich einfach mal fragen wie es denn mittlerweile aussieht in der Welt von Warhammer Online.

Gibt es noch genügent Spieler? 

Wenn ja würde ich gerne heute Abend meinen Acc. reaktivieren da ich mal wieder lust hätte ein bisschen durch die gegend zu schnetzeln : )


----------



## DexDrive (10. August 2012)

Und noch ne frage habe ich wenn ich mir bei Origin 30 Tage spielzeit kaufe wielange dauert es bis ich den code bekomme?


----------



## Lari (10. August 2012)

Gibt glaube ich keinen einzigen deutschen Server mehr, wie es auf den anderen mittlerweile aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen


----------

